# Sazzaroo - Heroine of the Forum!



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done Sazzaroo, such a lovely lady and bright personality! 



> I would like to nominate sazzaroo as herione of the forum this month, she has been on this forum for such a short time but gives us all so much encouragement especially in the weight loss group.She comes across as one of lifes angels and her Mr Roo  is lucky to have found such a lovely caring genuine lady.


----------



## margie (Mar 6, 2012)

Congratulations Sazaroo.


----------



## Katieb (Mar 6, 2012)

Aw well deserved Sazz!!  Love Katixx


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 6, 2012)

Congratulations sazzaroo, well deserved, you are such fun and bubbly, which gives everyone a lift, and its a pleasure to be in your company.

John xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done saz great accolade for you and fully deserved xxx


----------



## ypauly (Mar 7, 2012)

A big congratulatory hug from me too. well done


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 9, 2012)

_OMG  For once I am well and truly gobsmacked and well..........

I have tears in my eyes at present so not able to type v fast.

Thank you all it is such a pleasure sharing a forum with a great group of people so I want to share this with all of you.

A big hug goes out to whoever nominated me and a Thank you again. x x x_


----------



## slipper (Mar 9, 2012)

Well done Sazzaroo,  a deserved nomination.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 10, 2012)

_Slipper, thank you it's very kind x_


----------



## AJLang (Mar 10, 2012)

Well done Sazzaroo.  your award is extremely well deserved x


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 11, 2012)

_Thanks Amanda and the thought is appreciated too!_


----------

